# Understanding lack of intestinal movement



## Alyeska Martinez (Sep 9, 2013)

I feel like after trying so many different supplements, what I've learned about my own constipation is that it's due to lack of motility. Taking the right fiber supplement helped me get formed, softer stools...but they just don't MOVE.

Can someone explain to me the science behind this (or link me to an article)? What are the possible causes? Shouldn't peristaltic waves keep us regular?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Only if they are happening in a regular and coordinated way.

There is slow transit constipation where those regular movements are just not as regular or as strong as they usually are.


----------



## Alyeska Martinez (Sep 9, 2013)

Thank you for replying Kathleen! So what type of remedies work for slow-transit constipation?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Mild. finding the amount of fiber (may be more or less than usual diet) and water that keeps things moving. May try the prescriptions for constipation like Amitza

Moderate to Severe, reducing fiber in diet and adding osmotic laxatives to keep the stool wet enough to move + same prescriptions.

Severe to Extreme, if there is no pelvic floor dysfunction on top of the transit issues they may remove most of the colon. If the pelvic floor won't let the stool out that would need to be addressed before surgery and sometimes that, buy itself, can cause severe constipation.


----------



## ashweb (Oct 31, 2013)

I've found that milk of magnesia (which you can get in chewable tablets if you hunt), cause that combination of relaxation of the bowel PLUS the peristalsis you need. But only after it gives you gas that would wilt a plant! Well, with regular doses that probably goes away. good luck...


----------



## SharonManer (Nov 3, 2013)

My Dr said for some reason the waves just stop happening in some folks as they get older. Can cause small intestinal bacterial growth as well as contribute to IBS C. I think alcohol is my biggest trigger. Had guests and drank 3 glasses of wine and I have been miserable for days.


----------



## IndianRopeTrick (Jul 25, 2013)

SharonManer said:


> My Dr said for some reason the waves just stop happening in some folks as they get older. Can cause small intestinal bacterial growth as well as contribute to IBS C. I think alcohol is my biggest trigger. Had guests and drank 3 glasses of wine and I have been miserable for days.


I had some beers once and felt the same way. Stopped it at once. But, its good to avoid it anyway.


----------

